# smoking is not permitted on our premises



## Billf

Hello.​​I've written the following sentence:​
​Δεν επιτρέπεται το κάπνιασμα στις εγκαταστάσεις μας. 
​​which I hope means "smoking is not permitted on our premises", but when I check it in Google the phrased is returned "Smoky is not permitted on our premises".  Please could someone confirm whether I am right and if I'm not, correct me. 

(I'm sure Smoky would be very welcome, provided he wasn't smoking )

Many thanks.


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

You should change "κάπνιασμα" with "κάπνισμα"


----------



## cougr

Hi Billf, it should be "κάπνισμα" and not "κάπνιασμα". 

Edit: Cross posting with 7......


----------



## Billf

Many thanks!


----------



## Akritas

Could I also comment on the translation of 'premises'? It does mean 'εγκαταστάσεις', however I have found that it is used in a more generic way in the UK than in Greece (e.g. a restaurant, office, factory etc would all be referred to as 'premises'). Therefore, I would specify the exact nature of these 'premises' in order to get a more precise translation.


----------



## Billf

Thank you for the input Akritas.  I think its use in this particular instance is OK as the text is one of a list of 'dos and don'ts' that have a clear heading showing that they all relate to one specific business.  

However, I am now intrigued as to the accurate translation of 'εγκαταστάσεις'.  My Greek is very basic and I rely heavily on the use of translation engines, dictionaries etc, so I would be grateful for some examples of where the use of 'εγκαταστάσεις' is appropriate.


----------



## Akritas

As a translator, I would use the word εγκαταστάσεις in a more generic way as it normally implies something big. For more specific use, one could use the words γραφεία (offices), κατάστημα (shop), κτίρια (buildings) etc.


----------



## Billf

Thank you Akritas, that makes sense to me now.


----------



## makot

It is more common to see Απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα + whatever you choose for 'premises'


----------

